# how to get protection info with memory address



## muzehyun (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm trying to use mprotect to change memory protection.

then do something on that memory area.. and I need to change protection back to previous state

But I cannot find how to get a protection information with address

I need something like maps in proc


Thanks

Sean


----------

